# Opinions on this breeder?



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

http://www.covy-tuckerhill.com/index.html

One of their dogs is on my boy's pedigree, but I cannot find him on their site, and was curious... They seem to have a large kennel. 
(he is Ch Covy-Tucker Hill San-Mar Cobra - can't find much on his at all)

I was slightly interested in their dogs... But want everyone's opinions, I'm about to start sifting through their site and pedigrees.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

It is possible that they bred him but didn't own him? I don't know enough about AM lines to comment other than that. Did you try doing a web search just on the dog or were you just looking at their site?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

From the Review Site:
http://gsdca.org/GSDReviewed/cdogs/CTHSanMarCobra.htm


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank you tiger, that would be my dog's grandsire. 
His father's name was Smokey Von Powhatan, can't find a thing on him either, and I've searched the web for any sites containing his name, and Cobra's, I guess my computer hates me.

Opinions on the breeders themselves, though?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: APBTLoveOne of their dogs is on my boy's pedigree, but I cannot find him on their site, and was curious... They seem to have a large kennel.
> (he is Ch Covy-Tucker Hill San-Mar Cobra - can't find much on his at all)
> 
> I was slightly interested in their dogs... But want everyone's opinions, I'm about to start sifting through their site and pedigrees.


When you buy a puppy from a large breeder like this they require that you use their kennel name in the AKC registration of your puppy. So, if I purchased a dog and wanted to add MY kennel name as well (maybe I have plans for future breeding) then I would put their kennel name first (Covy Tucker Hill) and then mine (San-Mar).

No, that's not MY dog but I did the very thing with Kaynya. Her AKC registered name is Chimane's Spice It Up Piquin. Chimane is breeders kennel name and Piquin is mine.









As for CTH - they are pure AKC Show lines.


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Covy-Tucker Hill was a HUGE kennel, with many co-owned and co-bred dogs that carry their name also. My friends had 3 bitches and one male they co-owned with the kennel, and all their pups carried CTH in their names, though they were being bred in Connecticut. Don't know how MANY litters each year they produced, but they ran thru the alphabet pretty quickly. 
Overall the conformation they produced was very typey and they produced a LOT of Champions and ROM dogs. Some folks list them with the extreme angle dogs, they didn't do a lot with Obedience, Schutzhund or general working abilities. A lot of American show line dogs have some or much of their breeding in their pedigree... 

http://www.covy-tuckerhill.com/ 
is their websight. They were the breeders of Ch. Covy-Tucker Hill's Manhattan OFA H/E ROM. who won Westminster


----------

